# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  hitno! ide li netko danas/sutra u Ljubljanu?

## mamma Juanita

trebam dostaviti jednu malu kazeticu (otprilike kao kutija šibica) vazano za film o platnenim pelenama, do Ljubljane, što hitnije.

ako slučajno ima netko takav, neka mi se pliz javi na pp.

----------


## mamma Juanita

podižem.

----------

